# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Considering An FUE Hair Transplant? Is It Really The Right Procedure For You?

## tbtadmin

Whats  really considered todays state of the art hair transplant surgical procedure? Well it depends who you ask, but if you are lucky enough to have a consultation with an honest. ethical and experienced IAHRS hair transplant surgeon, your views on what is truly state of the art and appropriate for your individual case may differ from what the internet and device manufactures are telling or selling you.

----------

